
7.4% (and growing) death rate in data from corona virus from Italy - ChrisCinelli
https://lab24.ilsole24ore.com/coronavirus/
======
nostrademons
A couple Twitter threads from doctors in Italy:

[https://twitter.com/silviast9/status/1236933818654896129](https://twitter.com/silviast9/status/1236933818654896129)

[https://twitter.com/jasonvanschoor/status/123714289107769753...](https://twitter.com/jasonvanschoor/status/1237142891077697538)

Basically their hospital system is overloaded, and they're forced to triage
patients for ventilators and ICU beds. If you're young, healthy, and lucky you
might get one, but there's a good chance you'll just end up dying in the
hallway.

------
quaquaqua1
On the coronvirus wiki article, a very helpful chart shows the fatality rate
by age.

If you are under the age of 40, there is only a 0.1% chance (currently) that
your case of coronavirus will be fatal.

If you are over the age of 80, it is above 12%.

Almost all of the fatalities in Italy have been from the elderly. My heart
breaks for those unlucky souls.

However, statistically, most of us will catch this virus, and most of us will
be fine.

------
ChrisCinelli
Yesterday the data was 5.8%. Contrary to other countries, Italy seems more
transparent on the real data of the infection.

